

Ask HN: Is it worth moving to Silicon Valley for a 'lifestyle business' - withoutfriction

Say you don't want to start a 'startup', in the traditional sense.<p>Is it worth it to move to SV if you aim to achieve success from smaller projects more along the lines of those listed here 'http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2567487'
======
kleiba
It's worth moving to San Francisco at least, for whatever reason. :-)

~~~
starter
Are you in the valley? Any recommendations on neighborhoods best for startups?

